# Roger Federer's birthday



## moviequeen1 (Aug 8, 2018)

One of my favorite tennis players,Roger Federer is 37 today,the oldest man still playing on the ATP tour.He currently is #2 player in the world.
I used to play tennis in the 80'-early 90's,my favorite male players  then were Ivan Lendl and Stephan Edberg
He has won 20 Grand Slam titles{Australian,French Open,Wimbledon,U.S. Open} which is most of any male player in history.
He has won 8 Wimbledon titles:2003-'07,'09,,'12,'17
He has won 6 Australian titles:'04,'06-'07,'10,'17-'18
He has won 5 U.S.Open titles:'04-'08
He  won French Open once in '09
He has Swiss and South African citizenship since his mom was born in S. Africa
I love watching him every time he plays,amazing he's still playing at age 37
I dread the day he decides to retire,the tennis world will lose the greatest player ever to play the game Sue


----------



## Lara (Aug 11, 2018)

He has a beautiful family. Two girls, two boys, and a lovely sweet looking wife. Thanks for the stats moviequeen. Interesting.


----------



## chic (Aug 13, 2018)

He's one of tennis's greatest players and we're so glad to have him still active and winning slams after so many years. I hope he and Rafa never retire, but play doubles together like they did at the Laver cup last fall. What an unbeatable combination they make. :love_heart:


----------



## MsMeerkat (Sep 27, 2018)

I have only just joined, so am late to the discussion. Roger is simply the best tennis player ever. I have had the pleasure of watching this wonderful man play a few times. Not as many as I would have wanted to, though. Have also met him a few times and he is just lovely.


----------

